# Dalton MA-PD



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

Does anybody know anything about the Dalton MA Police Department? Is it full time 24 hours or is it mainly patrolled by the state police


----------



## triplethreat (Oct 3, 2015)

I just received an email about them and was wondering the same thing. I actually had to search where it is located.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

triplethreat said:


> I actually had to search where it is located.


My guess would be Dalton


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Guy from my PD used to work there. Its CS, 24/7, just west of Pittsfield.


----------



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm not from that part of the state. Is it worth pursuing if intermittent? There isn't much information available online about the towns police department


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Think trees..................lots and lots of trees


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Edmizer1 said:


> Guy from my PD used to work there. Its CS, 24/7, just west of Pittsfield.


*EAST*, EAST of Pittsfield. West is Hancock and then NEW YORK. Nice town. Always felt that the name was more suited to some wild west town.


----------



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

Kilvinsky said:


> *EAST*, EAST of Pittsfield. West is Hancock and then NEW YORK. Nice town. Always felt that the name was more suited to some wild west town.


Do you know how many full timers they have or is it pretty much a chief and that's about it with the help from the state police?


----------



## AFMike27 (Aug 25, 2016)

They are a 24/7 department. To the best of my knowledge have at least 2 on per shift round the clock.


----------

